# Building my Mozart collection



## eyeman (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello all...Mozart is my newest passion. I have a few of his later symphonies and serenades. I'm wanting to really expand on his symphonies and explore his string quartets. I'm in need of advice and would like to know what artists you guys like the most for interpretation as well as recording quality. I've listened to so much that I'm beginning to go in circles.


----------



## LancsMan (Oct 28, 2013)

As he is my favourite composer of piano concertos I'd try some of these. Murray Perahia is a pretty safe bet as pianist.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I have been getting to know Mozart's string quartets and quintets over the last couple of years. I have had great satisfaction from the following:

For the later quartets ('Haydn', Prussian' and 'Hoffmeister') the Leipzig String Quartet are technically superb and very lively.

For the Quintets I decided to go for the Talich Quartet as I just like their consummate, intimate ensemble playing (which I knew from their Beethoven cycle).

Both sets come highly recommended by the Penguin Guide too.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

There are many great treasures to be discovered in the five and six hundreds.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I would include the following as a beginner's overview of Mozart:



Bohm offers a solid introduction to the essential symphonies... but I would also seriously consider the complete Mackerras set which is ridiculously inexpensive... and laden with brilliant surprises. The Minkowski 40/41 offers a turbo-charged HIP (Historically Informed Performance) version of two of Mozart's finest symphonies.

Either the Julliard or the Alban Berg set will give you the essential quartets (the "Prussian" and the "Haydn" Quartets)... while the Emerson set is also worth exploring.

If you like the quartets I'd also look into the quintets... a form in which Mozart excelled... and beyond the string quintets I'd look into the Quintet for Winds and Piano and the brilliant Clarinet Quintet (with the Clarinet Concerto thrown in for good measure).

While you are on the string quartets and quintets, you shouldn't pass up the marvelous Violin Concertos which make you wish Mozart had continued composing for this genre.



The Piano Concertos... along with the Operas... are probably the forms in which Mozart most excelled. The Perahia set is marvelous... and a real bargain now as well. Throw in Dennis Brain's classic rendering of the 4 Horn Concertos and then move on to vocal music. You should certainly set about to pick up the Mass in c-minor and the Requiem.

That brings us to the operas. There are four classic operas that stand at the pinnacle of Mozart's oeuvre... and at the pinnacle of all opera. If you are inexperienced with opera as an art form, I would suggest you explore the works either live... or in the form of DVD/Blue Ray. Opera makes so much more sense when seen as well as heard... and once one is hooked, one can always go back and explore classic audio recordings alone.


----------



## Benny (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Eyeman,
Orchestral works: Neville Mariner, no competition. Keep away from Karajan and all the brute guys. 
Piano conertos: Murray Perahia, Ingrid Haebler, Jean Bernard Pommier, and - you'll be surprised - Vladimir Ashkenazy. 
Violin Concertos: I think Grumiaux or Menuhin, not sure. Keep away from Perlman.
Requiem: Still, after all, Barenboim.
Chamber: The following is probably Mozart's best, and in an excellent performance: 



Enjoy,
Benny


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Symphonies.
25/29/35 Marriner/St Martin...
30 Pinnock/English Concert
31/32 Mackerras/Scottish Chamber
33 Brown/St Martin...
34/36/38 Mackerras/Prague Chamber
39 Walter/New York SO
40/41 Gardiner/English Baroque

String Quartets
14-23 Quator Mosaiques


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Leave it to StLuke to be thorough


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

When I was digging into Mozart deeper, the horn and clarinet concertos were my most pleasant discoveries.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

My go-to for piano is Mitsuko Uchida, but there have been great recommendations here. I also like Barenboim on piano and the violin sonatas with Barenboim/Ithzak Perlman are excellent.

The symphs, it really depends. I've heard different versions and have no favourites.

Operas? Guilini for DG, Bohm for Figaro and Cosi, and I have a great von Karajan version of Magic Flute.

But really, they're all great performers and it becomes a matter of taste eventually...


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

My favourite piece by Mozart is the _Flute & Harp Concerto_. I would recommend the following box set as an excellent (and reasonably priced) way to get hold of the complete woodwind, violin and horn concertos: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mozart-Viol...&sr=8-2&keywords=mozart+violin+wind+concertos. There are plenty of gems among this lot.









I also find the Piano Sonatas to be endlessly delightful. The best in the set, in my opinion, is K. 333 and Daniel Barenboim has a fine rendition.


----------



## ticovanzant (Jul 3, 2013)

You didn't mention an interest in Mozart operas, but I urge you to give a listen to Don Giovanni, Le Nozze di Figaro and The Magic Flute.


----------



## eyeman (Oct 3, 2013)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I would include the following as a beginner's overview of Mozart:
> 
> Bohm offers a solid introduction to the essential symphonies... but I would also seriously consider the complete Mackerras set which is ridiculously inexpensive... and laden with brilliant surprises. The Minkowski 40/41 offers a turbo-charged HIP (Historically Informed Performance) version of two of Mozart's finest symphonies.
> 
> ...


----------



## eyeman (Oct 3, 2013)

kv466 said:


> Leave it to StLuke to be thorough


Yep...and she's been a big help to me!


----------



## eyeman (Oct 3, 2013)

ticovanzant said:


> You didn't mention an interest in Mozart operas, but I urge you to give a listen to Don Giovanni, Le Nozze di Figaro and The Magic Flute.


I didn't mention operas because well...to put is simply I don't like that style of vocals. I realize most here do but I just can't get into it...for vocals give me some Robert Plant or Ian Gillan
!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

eyeman said:


> Yep...and she's been a big help to me!


 Actually, St. Luke's is a male.


----------



## eyeman (Oct 3, 2013)

samurai said:


> Actually, St. Luke's is a male.


Oops, sorry St Luke...guess I was mislead by your profile pic of a beautiful woman!


----------

